# HTML-Flash Kalender



## bennyxy (26. April 2005)

Hi Leuter,also ich hab mir einen Kalender im Flash gebaut.
Er ist Tabellenmäßig aufgebaut, also mit Kästchen. In den kästchen steh jeweils ein tag, also 32 Kästchen.
Ich möchte nun, wenn man aud die kästchen klickt, dass sich die dazugehörigen termine öffnen.
Also die meine Termine sollen für andere lesbar sein. 
Ich habe nun folgendes HTML Problem.
Also ich kann den Kästchen einen Link zuteilen, und ich würde das nun gerne so machen.
dass wenn man auf einen tag klickt, die Termine in einer MessageBox erscheinen, bzw eine Art Pop up, aber was ich weiß ist das nur mit java scriptmöglich.
Also nocheinmal: ich kann nur einen Link den Kästchen zuweißen.
Gibt es irgent eine möglichkeit wie ich das hinbekommen könnte.
Ich dachte schon an Text ankerpunkte, also dass ich eine HTML seite habe, wo alle Termine drin stehn, und durch klicken auf ein Kästchen,öffnet sich diese Seite und zeigt zum passenden Datum die Termine an (mit hilfe der Text anker punkte)
Das würde auch funktionieren, aber dann hätt ich auch gern, dass das Fenster eine fixe größe hat, alsonicht vergrößer oder verkleiner bar, sodass man eben die anderen Termine nicht sieht, nur durchs klicken auf einen anderen tag werden die nächsten termine angezeigt....

Sorry wenn ich so ausführlich schreib, aber in andern Foren haben die User es anderst nicht gecheckt gg  :suspekt: 

 Ich danke euch schon im Vorraus....

PS: auf dieser Web-Site könnt ihr meinen Flash kalender begutachten, dann könnt ich euch vielleicht selbst ein bild davonmachen....http://www.magicfly.at.tf
er befindet sich in der rechten unteren Ecke auf der Hauptseite.
Die Page ist konzipiert für: 1280x1024


----------



## Tobias Menzel (26. April 2005)

Hi,

Du kannst mit gerURL auch PopUps öffnen, indem Du den entsprechenden JS-Code in die URL schreibst:
	
	
	



```
getURL('javascript:window.open("termin1.htm", "detail", "width=300,height=240"); void(0);');
```
Ob das Fenster dann in der Größe veränderbar bleibt, hängt von Browser (und den Einstellungen) des Benutzers ab.

Auch Ankerpunkte kannst Du mit getURL verwenden.

Gruß
.


----------



## bennyxy (26. April 2005)

wow super klasse, das nennt man halt insider wissen *gg*
Danke mann, 
tja nachdem iich jetzt auch java scribt verweden kann, bzw ich muss dieses get url als Actionscript einfügen,... wie würdest du jetzt am sinnvollsten den Kalender machen 
So mit Messagebox-Popup und ankerpunkte wie ich zuerst gesagt habe oder andes ?   
Danke
lg benny


----------



## Tobias Menzel (27. April 2005)

Äh. Ich dachte, der Kalender sei schon fertig (bis auf die Links)?

getURL kannst Du doch bei jedem Mausereignis aufrufen. Im Übrigen würde ich nicht unbedingt ein PopUp öffnen, sondern (wozu bin ich denn schon in Flash?) einfach ein Flashobjekt (MovieClip) mit den Detaildaten einblenden. 

Gruß
.


----------



## bennyxy (27. April 2005)

doch doch, iss schon fertig, ...
ja und wie soll ich das machen mit den movie clips ?
bitte genauere beschreibung... 
so gut kenn ich mich dann auch ned aus...
ansonsten...
wie mach ich das mit dem Popup  Link einfügen kann ich ja gg aber wie muss ich den Link da nennen, der braucht ja dann vermutlich auch ein paar Java Variable usw oder ?
Dankeeeee


----------



## Tobias Menzel (27. April 2005)

Du wirst doch die Dateinamen der Seiten haben, die als PopUp geöffnet werden sollen...

Auf einen Button käme dann z.B. so etwas:
	
	
	



```
on(release) {
    var seite = "t_27_04_05.htm";
    // z.B. für den 27.04.2005
    getURL('javascript:window.open("' + seite + '", "detail", "width=300,height=240"); void(0);');
}
```

Ansonsten: Poste bitte Deine Flashdatei (.fla) - denn was genau Du nun gemacht hast, kann ich nur raten.

Gruß
.


----------

